# Bummd New coating



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

So just got my wheels powder coated and looked great. As I don't have spares, I had to drive with them on. So now they got light scratch marks from the A roads 

Can I polish the powder coated wheels black gloss?
If so which 1 as I was going to put C5 armor on Wednesday. Any help would be great since I've not got long


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I would have thought you can polish the wheels (I'd prob do by hand) and maybe AG SRP - which I've used previously and its managed to remove slight scratches. 

Why not give the place that powder coated them and see what they say / can they recommend anything...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Srp fills though and you need to use panel wipe or similar before C5...


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have one of these: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...olishing-balls-various-grades-/prod_1812.html

I have used them a couple of times with Scholl S20 on my alloys, as a previous owner had used a stiff interior brush on them and had left scratches. It worked rather well, didn't remove everything, but thought I'd give it a try. They contour very well to the spokes, the only thing to watch is not hitting the alloy with the drill.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

bense556 said:


> I have one of these: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...olishing-balls-various-grades-/prod_1812.html
> 
> I have used them a couple of times with Scholl S20 on my alloys, as a previous owner had used a stiff interior brush on them and had left scratches. It worked rather well, didn't remove everything, but thought I'd give it a try. They contour very well to the spokes, the only thing to watch is not hitting the alloy with the drill.


They look quite fancy. Which one did you get and use?


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

neilmcl said:


> They look quite fancy. Which one did you get and use?


As the scratches were quite severe on the nice silver alloys, I went for the maroon one. Also got one from Slims which is red for applying waxes before I moved to C5.

The alloys need a respray now, due to the paint peeling on the inside but will still be looked after using these!


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

So I'm going to try srp since its a filler as the scratches are not deep . I do like the idea of the ball polish but never used 1. This bmw is killing my pocket. Thanks for all you help though much appreciated.


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

That is the beauty of BMW - they can be money pits. I've just had to buy a new headlight for mine, as it suffered badly with water ingress which in turn was blowing ballasts. £1049 inc. VAT sure stings a bit!

The issue you may run in to is that C5 needs a completely clean base to bond to, and as SRP is a filler it wont be clean. The wheels need to be wiped down with Panel Wipe or IPA before being coated to ensure they are clean.


----------

